# Man kills himself at Silver bullet range



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/article/230164/48/Man-kills-himself-at-gun-range

Terrible!


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

That is the second death at that range in the last handful of years. First one was suicide if I recall. So sad to see, I feel bad for the range owner.


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry, but what a complete dumbass. Why do it there


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I know right, at least do it outside so no one has to clean up after you.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I am sorry to read this. All the best...
Gil


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they act as if they are going to purchase and while "trying out the gun" they use it on themselves. Do themselves in without having to wait the time to purchase.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

davi5982 said:


> I know right, at least do it outside so no one has to clean up after you.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not really. I know a DNR officer who's found a few suicides in the woods. It's not his favorite part of the jog...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Silver Bullet Range? Maybe the guy a Werewolf?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

It was another suicide. Apparently the guy lost his child at a very early age and he went into a deep depression. Even robbed a bank a few years ago, so he was a convicted felon as well. Probably went to SB because he couldn't get his hands on a gun any other way.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Soooo, Silver Bullet is guilty of furnishing a firearm to a felon. Shame on the rip-offs


----------

